# Command and Conquer 4 Startproblem



## paskal18 (25. April 2012)

hallo lieber leute,

ich brauche dringend eure hilfe und zwar ich wollte conc 4 spielen und dann kommt immer diese fehlermeldung :?

"Unhandled Exception: System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: %1 ist keine zulässige Win32-Anwendung 
bei System.Diagnostics.Process.StartWithShellExecuteEx(ProcessStartInfostartInfo) 
bei System.Diagnostics.ProcessStart() 
bei System.Diagnostics.Proess.Start(ProcessStartInfo startInfo) 
bei Launcher.LauncherStateManager.SwitchState(LauncherState newState) 
bei 
Launcher.LauncherStateManager.OnLauncherUpdateDownloadCompelte(Object sender, BlazerREquestCompleteEventArgs e) 
bei 
Launcher.Support.Blaze.Commands.DownloadFileCommand.WebClient_DownloadFileCompleted(Object snder, AsyncCompleteEventARgs e) 
bei 
System.Net.WEbClient.ONDownloadFileCompleted(AsyncCompleteEventArgs e) 
bei System.Net.WEbClient.DownloadFileOperationsCompleted (Object arg) 
bei System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.InternalRealCall(Delegate callback, Object args, Boolean isSingleParamete) 
bei System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.TryCatchWehn(Object source, Delegate callback, Object args, Boolean isSingleParameter, Delegate catchHandler)" 

woran liegt das ?

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 


Mein System:

Intel I7 2600k ~ 3,4 ghz
Win7 Ultimate 64 bit
Geforce gtx 580 
DDR 3 12 gb 1333mhz
Creative Extreme Music edition


----------

